# Welchen Rucksack für AC?



## Deleted3300 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

da Weihnachten ansteht, würde ich mir gerne nen Rucksack schenken lassen.

Da nächstes Jahr ja der AC ansteht, suche ich was passendes dafür, dass keine Platzprobleme macht, gut am Rücken sitzt etc pp. Preis egal, den Rest zahle ich halt zu 

War immer mit meinem Deuter zufrieden, aber ich weis nicht, wieviel L Stauvolumen ein guter AC Rucksack haben muss.

Der Rucksack kann ruhig stabiler sein, sodass ich ihn auch mal für andre Aktivitäten verwenden kann. Dezente Farben wären auch gut!

Sagt an! Ihr kennt auch doch da aus. 

Ich hab´s mit Absicht in dieses Forum gestellt, da her wohl die meisten AC ler sind 

Danke und gruß,
reno


----------



## Kelme (20. Dezember 2006)

Schmeisst mich raus, ich habe *Suchfunktion* gesagt.

Sorry, aber bei den "Best of"-Themen liegt "Rucksack für den AC" gaaaanz weit vorne.
Ansonsten kauf dir den Deuter Transalp30 oder für den kurzen Rücken den Transalp25 und gut ist's.


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
danke - hast du mir einen Link dazu?

Gibt´s noch andre Stimen?

Danke euch und gruß,
reno


----------



## Kelme (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab dir keinen Link dazu, sondern lasse dich selber suchen. Das schult ungemein für's Leben  


Kelme - alle anderen warten auf dein Suchergebnis


----------



## Deleted3300 (21. Dezember 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hab dir keinen Link dazu, sondern lasse dich selber suchen. Das schult ungemein für's Leben
> 
> 
> Kelme - alle anderen warten auf dein Suchergebnis



Spitze.
Seit ich in diesem Forum angemeldet bin, bin ich noch nie so recht mit der Suche  zurechtgekommen. Das liegt mir auch in andren Foren nicht. Du sollst nicht glauben, ich hätte nicht nach dem Thema gesucht...

Wie dem auch sei, habe mir heute durch Zufall den Trans Alpin 30 ansehen können und war begeistert.

gruß,
reno


----------



## spudi (21. Dezember 2006)

Die Suchfunktion hier ist auch Schschsch*****!
Mir bringt die auch kaum was. oder ich komm nicht klar damit. Wobei ich woanders keine Probs habe.
Suche ich zb. alle Beiträge mit dem Begriff "see", wie gardasee, bodensee, westensee usw, kann ich das vergessen.
Geb ich see ein, findet er garnichts.
Geb ich *see ein, sowieso nicht.
*see* findet nur "seeehr"
In anderen Foren würde er mir unter *see* alles mit see anzeigen.

Auch die additive Suche funktioniert oft nicht. D.h., geb ich +manitou +six ein, findet er seitenweise Freds. Überall kommt manitou drin vor, nur six nicht. 

Ist doch kein wunder, dass ständig erneut gefragt wird....

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## bikeseppl (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, wir (3 Biker) hatten bei unserem diesjährigen AC die Rucksäcke VAUDE "Bike Alpin Air 30+5 (1x) und 25+5 (2x)" und waren restlos begeistert.
Du kannst die Rucksäcke bei bedarf um 5 L erweitern, bin der Meinung der 25+5 reicht. Er sitzt gut, trägt nicht stark auf und kannst ihn gut einstellen, kostet ca. 80 Euro. Wir hatten vorher Deuter Rucksäcke allerdings ältere Modelle die mit den heutigen nicht mehr zu vergleichen sind.

Servus


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. Dezember 2006)

der transalpine 30 is bei bike-components.de grade im kombi-angebot mit ner minipumpe, hab ich mir auch geholt.


----------



## dubbel (21. Dezember 2006)

- dakine apex 
- camelbak hawg


----------



## Carsten (21. Dezember 2006)

habe beste Erfahrungen mit den o.g. Vaude 25+5 gemacht. Sitzt wie angeossen und man merkt das ding kaum:

selbst bei so was hier:






wenn das Teil da nicht sitzt hebelts Dich in den Abgrund


----------



## Superfriend (21. Dezember 2006)

Mann Carsten, Du schaffst es sogar beim Thema Rucksack noch ein Poserbild unterzubringen!  

@Reno:
Heißer Tipp:
www.google.de + "Deuter Transalpine" = Erleuchtung
Kann den Rucksack übrigens auch empfehlen. Benutze ihn seit 2001 ständig, also nicht nur für MTB-Touren, sondern auch im Alltag. Hält. Einziger Nachteil: Wenn man ihn richtig vollstopft, z.B. mit Kameltüte, beult sich der Rücken aus und die Schaumstoffblöcke können mit der Kante drücken. Steuere durch überdurschnittlich intelligentes Packen gegen.  Oder versuche es.

God jul fran Sverige (= Frohe Weihnachten aus Schweden),
cfö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Dezember 2006)

ist das posing oder product placement? 

"Vedä vittu päähäs"  (= Frohe Weihnachten aus Finnland)


----------



## Superfriend (21. Dezember 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> (= Frohe Weihnachten aus Finnland)


 
Um beim Posen zu bleiben: Da komm ich grad her. Poser-Foto im Anhang. Hat rein gar nichts zum Thema beizutragen.

P.S.: Kyss mig i arslet! (= schönen Dank auch aus Schweden).


----------



## dubbel (21. Dezember 2006)

oder kurz: Förbannade fitta!


----------



## Superfriend (21. Dezember 2006)

Scheißsprache.


----------



## Deleted3300 (21. Dezember 2006)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Scheißsprache.




 Richtig 

WENIGSTENS GEHTS NICHT NUR MIR SO MIT DER BLÖDEN SUCHFUNKTION!


Also danke euch für die Infos!

Wollte das Teil (Deuter) im Netz bestellen, gibt´s leider nur in Rot und Blau. Bin dann in den lokalen Laden, der hat das aktuelle Modell auch in grau...sieht sehr schön dezent aus. Der wird´s wohl werden.

Wenn ich ihn habe, mache ich Bilder, und stelle sie rein - okay?

grüßle und danke!

reno


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Dezember 2006)

Superfriend schrieb:


> ... P.S.: Kyss mig i arslet! ...


Falsches Forum!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2006)

Deuter Transalpine25
Platz für Sachen für einen 10tägigen AlpenX ohne Begleitfahrzeug oder so. Wenn du sparsam bist, passen da noch Protektoren an die Seiten.


----------



## Coffee (22. Dezember 2006)

zwischen 25 oder 30 + (5) sollte er haben für einen AC. Ich selbst fahre einen Deuter und bin zufrieden. habe aber auch gute erfahrungen mit Camelbak oder salewa gemacht.

coffee


----------



## Beff1 (22. Dezember 2006)

ich hab auch Deuter und zwar den hier







hat coffee glaub ich auch, gell?

AC bin ich damit zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber dieses Jahr eine 2-tages Hüttentour und hatte natürlich viel zu viel dabei. Aber eins kann ich sagen: wenn der Rucksack voll ist, reichts! MEHR möchte ich keinesfalls rumschleppen, schon gar nicht 4,5 oder mehr tage.... zudem stösst mir der 30er an den Kopf ....aber das ist ja individuell verschieden.


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Dezember 2006)

Deuter Trans Alpine 30

The one an only! 

Auguri et buon natale.

*APULIA STUPORMUNDI*


----------



## dubbel (22. Dezember 2006)

30 l sind oft zu viel; 
deshalb 
- dakine apex
- camelbak hawg


----------



## Monsterwade (22. Dezember 2006)

Lieber zu viel als zu wenig Platz im Sack.

Und aus Erfahrung: Alles was nicht *im* Sack ist geht früher oder später verloren!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Dezember 2006)

Oder eben den Vaude 25+5, der geht kleiner und größer  und für die Dicken, wenn der ganze Kram mehr Platz weg nimmt 30+5. Ich bin mit meinem 25+5 super zufrieden, sitzt wie angegossen und wie schon Carsten sagte, verrutscht auch beim Bergabfahren nix, der Helm wandert nicht über die Augen. aber vielleicht mag das ja der eine oder andere (Augen zu und durch)?


----------



## Superfriend (22. Dezember 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> 30 l sind oft zu viel;
> deshalb
> - dakine apex
> - camelbak hawg


 
Oder eben den Deuter Transalpine 25 l. Camelbak Hawg ist bestimmt Camelbak-traditionell teuer, oder?


----------



## dubbel (22. Dezember 2006)

camelbak und deuter kosten bei den einschlägigen discountern bzw. ebay  ziemlich genau das gleiche, 
dakine ist teurer.


----------



## Carsten (22. Dezember 2006)

wenn Du kurz bist lieber kleiner...dann sind auch Deine Klamotten S oder M ...dann passen die auch rein.
Ich mein bloß wegne Helm in die Augen rutschen. Im Shop mal testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emzeh10 (22. Dezember 2006)

Camelbak Crosslite 25......für 38,- Euro.
Hat mir in 2006 aufm Alpenx gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du den 30L nicht vollpakcst, schwimmt das hin und her und auf Trails kann es dazu kommen, dass der Rucksack über den Kopf Richtung Lenker fliegt. Unangenehm...


----------



## Monsterwade (22. Dezember 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> Ich mein bloß wegne Helm in die Augen rutschen. Im Shop mal testen...


Mit dem MTB im Shop die Treppe runter? Bei meinem Discounter gibt´s leider keine 

Alle genannten Modelle haben einen Hüft- und Brustgurt. Die müssen auf Abfahrten
fest anliegen. Dann schubst auch nichts den Helm von hinten.


----------



## Kelme (22. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn du den 30L nicht vollpakcst, schwimmt das hin und her und auf Trails kann es dazu kommen, dass der Rucksack über den Kopf Richtung Lenker fliegt...


Ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, oder ? Mein Transalp30 wird über die Kompressionsriemen auf das verringerte Volumen eingestellt und bei Abfahrten werden Schulter-, Hüft- und Brustgurt entsprechend eingestellt. Dann passt das und sitzt bombenfest. Die Tragetechnik à la "East-Pack über'm Arsch" sollte man halt nicht versuchen .


K.


----------



## dubbel (22. Dezember 2006)

und was hat das damit zu tun, ob er voll oder halbvoll ist?


----------



## C.K. (22. Dezember 2006)

Ist natürlich nicht für jeden was:




Vaude Ultratrail
20l und dazu sauleicht. Da kanns dann anstatt Rucksackgewicht mitzuschleppen ruhig ein Trikot o.ä. mehr sein im Sack.   


Der typische Deutsche ist ja gerne gegen alles versichert und will auf alles und jedes vorbereitet sein. Darum brauchts wohl einen 30l Rucksack...

   

Für mich gilt: Jedes Gramm weniger auf dem Rücken steigert den Fahrspass um ein Vielfaches und das ganz besonders auf einem mehrtägigen AC. Man glaubt gar nicht mit wie wenig man auskommt.

Aber wie gesagt: Nicht für den Pauschaltouristen geeignet...     


C.K.


----------



## rasinini (22. Dezember 2006)

Vaude Bike Alpin 30+5.

Saubequem und sehr geräumig.





Mit 6kg beladen merkste den kaum.


----------



## Deleted3300 (22. Dezember 2006)

Hey Supi!

Hat sich hier noch ne tolle Diskussion entwickelt - so wie´s sein soll!  

Heute ist es ein wenis spät für Detailbilder - machen ich dann morgen.

Aber das Teil scheint zu rulen.

Muss den mal echt so packen wie auf nem AC und mal hier nen Test machen, dann wird sich zeigen,was das Stück kann  

gruß,
reno


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Dezember 2006)

wenn du 2 trinkflaschen und werkzeug ans bike bringst, kann ich nur 20l empfehlen, siehe mein benutzerbild. umso weniger quatsch du mitschleppst, umso mehr spass unterwegs! 
hat heuer 10 tage lang prima geklappt. ok, ich musste halt auf jeden luxus verzichten, z.b. keine regenklamotten dabei. ich habe halt spekuliert und wäre dann bei schlechtem wetter nich gefahren, 2 reserve- ruhetage waren in der planung dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ja, weniger ist oft mehr *g*.

Meine Süße ist halt ein weniger zierlicher und kann nicht ganz so viel schleppen, also wird mich das harte Los treffen, ich seh´s mal wieder *g*.

grüßle,
reno


----------



## Levty (23. Dezember 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, oder ?
> K.


Bin mal vom offenen Bauch und Brustgurt ausgegangen da ich meistens so fahre...


----------



## transalbi (23. Dezember 2006)

Für Gewichtsfetischisten gibt es noch den Deuter Speed Lite 30. 
Habe ich hier:
http://www.transalp.info/2005/explorer/index.php 
und hier:
http://www.transalp.info/rennrad/index.php
benutzt.
Ansonsten ist der Deuter Transalpine 30 das Maß der Dinge.

Albi


----------



## Deleted3300 (23. Dezember 2006)

Ja, ich muss sagen, je mehr ich an dem Teil rumgriffel, desto mehr gefällt er mir. Muss den morgen gleich testen, auch wenn´s draußen glatt ist. Wenn´s mich legt, weis ich, ob der Stoff Sturz und Reißsicher ist *g*

Danke und grüßle,
reno


----------



## bergsocke (6. Januar 2007)

hallo,

gestern war ich beim Stadler und habe mir folgende Rucksäcke mal angeschaut:

Vaude Bike Alpin 30+5
Deuter Trans Alpine 30

Auf den ersten Blick bzw. Griff fühlte sich der Vaude an, als wäre das Material weniger robust als beim Deuter.
Das Tragesystem hat mich von beiden überzeugt.
Wen man mit Trinksystem fahren will, finde ich den Deuter erste Wahl.

Auf alle Fälle Top finde ich die Taschenaufteilung beim Vaude. Hier sind mehr Möglichkeiten, Kleinkram in verschiedenen Fächern zu verstauen, die man dann schnell wieder Griffbereit hat.

Preislich sind sie sich auch ziemlich ähnlich.

Die Entscheidung ist nicht leicht.

gruss bergsocke


----------



## rasinini (6. Januar 2007)

bergsocke schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> gestern war ich beim Stadler und habe mir folgende Rucksäcke mal angeschaut:
> 
> ...



Ich habe sowohl einen Deuter als auch einen Vaude seit längerem im Einsatz und gehe nicht sehr zimperlich mit ihnen um. Beide sind qualitativ Top, die Materialien halten echt ganz schön was aus. Also nimm den, der dir ansonsten am meisten zusagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (7. Januar 2007)

apropos rucksack... den vaude bike alpin air (und vent) 30+5 gibts grad bei stadler in berlin für preiswerte 55E zzgl 5E versand: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/fahrrad_zubehoer.php?naviid=397

mit abstand das günstigste angebot was ich gefunden hab.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Januar 2007)

Bei Sport Scheck in Taufkirchen gibtÂ´s ihn fÃ¼r 59 â¬ (schon das ganze Jahr), ist dann sogar noch billiger, wenn man den Versand dazurechnet. NÃ¼tzt allerdings einem Nicht-MÃ¼nchner nicht viel...


----------



## Carsten (7. Januar 2007)

www.rucksack.de ist auch immer einen besuch wert


----------



## bergsocke (7. Januar 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> apropos rucksack... den vaude bike alpin air (und vent) 30+5 gibts grad bei stadler in berlin für preiswerte 55E zzgl 5E versand: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/fahrrad_zubehoer.php?naviid=397
> 
> mit abstand das günstigste angebot was ich gefunden hab.



Komisch  

den gleichen gabs im Laden in Straubing für 79,- Euro.
Welch ein Unterschied.


----------



## ultraschwer (28. Januar 2007)

Hmmm, Regenklamotten nicht mitnehmen??

Da ist bei Wetterturz im Gebirge aber schnell Schluss mit easy
lieber easymtbiker.

Sehe das etwas gelassener mit dem Gewicht.
Ist wie beim Leichtbau am Rad: zuviel ist ungesund.

meint
ultraschwer


----------



## Bechy (28. Januar 2007)

Ich kann mich auch nicht zwischen dem Deuter TA30 oder dem Vaude 30+5 entscheiden ...mhmh... schwere Sache


----------



## bergsocke (21. März 2007)

Hi,

habe mir heute den Deuter TA 30, Modell 2007 gekauft.  
Kaufentscheidend waren letztendlich
das geringere Gewicht
die bessere Helmhalterung, wobei man hier auch mal schnell eine Jacke befestigen kann
und die Möglichkeit, das ich das Hauptfach zweiteilen kann.
auch finde ich die Durchführung des Trinkschlauches gegenüber dem VAUDE besser gelöst.

gruss bergsocke


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. März 2007)

bergsocke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir heute den Deuter TA 30, Modell 2007 gekauft.
> Kaufentscheidend waren letztendlich
> ...



Was wiegt der denn incls. der Regenhülle..?
Mit Gewicht meine ich das realgewicht nicht was auf dem Etikett steht:1160g

mein TA 30 aus 2005 wiegt exact: 1244g plus 73g die Regenhülle.  
Der DEUTER Speedlite 30 wiegt: exact 708g


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2007)

hab gerade meinen Deuter Trans Alpine 30 verkauft, und mir den Ortlieb Fight mit 27l zugelegt, dieser hat den Vorteil das er wasserdicht ist!


----------



## bergsocke (21. März 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Was wiegt der denn incls. der Regenhülle..?
> Mit Gewicht meine ich das realgewicht nicht was auf dem Etikett steht:1160g
> 
> mein TA 30 aus 2005 wiegt exact: 1244g plus 73g die Regenhülle.
> Der DEUTER Speedlite 30 wiegt: exact 708g



sag bloß die Angaben stimmen nicht.  
Ich lege ihn morgen gleich mal auf die Küchenwaage, das Ergebnis geb ich dann bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. März 2007)

bergsocke schrieb:


> sag bloß die Angaben stimmen nicht.
> Ich lege ihn morgen gleich mal auf die Küchenwaage, das Ergebnis geb ich dann bekannt.



Bei mir zumindest nicht..wie gesagt lt. Etikett TA 30= 1180g
und wiegt tatsächlich incls. Regenhülle= 1317g
wie gesagt es ist der aus 2005 wie es bei den neuen aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Der Speedlite wiegt lt. Werk 650g (der alte 05/06) aber real 708g der aktuelle soll lt. Hersteller 850g wiegen.

der TA 30 eignet sich aber besser zur Transalp meiner Meinung wegen der besseren Ordnung und den unterteilten Staufächern.
Aber das ist ja wie alles im Leben, der Geschmack ist halt verschieden.
Doch einig sind wir uns ja hier alle.....je leichter der gesamte SACK desto größer die Freude...ist wirklich so...hatte 2005 ab Landeck erstmal ein Postpaket gemacht mit unnützen Dingen...aber alles in allem war ich trotzdem zu schwer unterwegs....eine Grammwaage ist da vorab sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. März 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hab gerade meinen Deuter Trans Alpine 30 verkauft, und mir den Ortlieb Fight mit 27l zugelegt, dieser hat den Vorteil das er wasserdicht ist!



Der ist "NICHT" Wasserdicht sondern Spritzwasser geschützt..doch bist Du mal mehere Stunden in den Alpen im Regen gefahren..?

Trails, Waldwege, Schotterpisten etc. dann weißt Du hoffentlich auch wie der Rucksack dann am ABEND aussieht..den machst DU ohne Handschuhe nicht mehr auf 
Da ist eine Regenhülle weitaus besser, die ist schnell mal gesäubert und getrocknet.


----------



## Florian (22. März 2007)

Abgesehen davon ist es schon wegen der Ordnung aber eben auch wegen der Wasserdichtheit sinnvoll, im Rucksack alles nochmal in Plastiktüten zu verpacken.
Mache ich seit 5 Transalps so und hat sich bewährt!


----------



## bergsocke (22. März 2007)

so, hab jetzt mal den Rucksack auf die Waage gelegt.
Ergebnis:  1150 g inkl. Regenhülle  

entweder stimmt meine Waage nicht, oder Deuter hat mir um 20 g zu wenig geliefert.


----------



## downgrade (22. März 2007)

C.K. schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nicht für jeden was:
> Vaude Ultratrail
> 20l und dazu sauleicht.



Der war auch mein Favorit, bis ich den - allerdings in diesem häßlichen orange - beim local dealer mal genauer angesehen habe: Der hat ja nur ein großes Fach, keine weiteren Taschen o.ä. ...
Vielleicht kommt man auch mit sowas klar? Ich zweifel aber noch.
Für den Rucksack sprechen - für mich - Gewicht, passende Größe und Wasserdichtheit.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Goiskopf (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach einem treuen Wegbegleiter. 2 Modelle sind in der engeren Wahl:
1. Vermutlich der Klassiker Deuter TranAlp 30
+ Transalperprobt
+ leicht
- Tragesystem

2. Der Futura 32 AC von Deuter. Den finde ich besonders wegen seines Tragesystems interessant. Hat den schon mal jemand auf einem Transalp getestet?
+ Tragesystem
- Gewicht

Kann mir jemand was sagen, vorallem zum Futura?

Vielen Dank
Goiskopf


----------



## spessarträuber (9. Mai 2007)

Servus!

bin meinen ersten AC letztes Jahr mit dem Deuter Futura 28 AC gefahren, und der hat sich als super geeignet erwiesen  
Durch das Aircomfort Tragesystem war mein Rücken auch nicht ganz so klatschnassgeschwitzt wie bei den Kollegen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die 32l Version den Prospektbildern nach etwas zu hoch ist, und Dir den Helm bergab evtl. ins Gesicht schiebt


----------



## Bierfahrer (9. Mai 2007)

Man fährt keinen Transalp im Regen!


----------



## anda (24. Mai 2009)

Kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen 
Vaude Alpin Vent 30+5  und Vaude Alpencross 30+5 erklären???
Der Alpencross hat ja in der Bike 06/2009 mit SUPER abgeschnitten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurchi81 (2. Juni 2009)

und wie alltagstauglich ist der neue Vaude Alpencross?
Kann man den auch für Wandern, Beruf usw. verwenden?

ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung, Vaude oder Deuter ...das ist nicht einfach !!!!


----------



## anda (2. Juni 2009)

So!
Hab mir jetzt den Vaude Alpcross 30+5 gekauft!
Sitzt wirklich top und hat auch ne gute Aufteilung der Fächer!
Bin schon ne Runde mit vollem Gepäck gefahren und man spürt ihn kaum!
Vom Tragekomfort her um einiges besser als der Deuter, Aufteilung gleich gut wie Deuter,
Rucksack wirkt kleiner als der Deuter(optisch),
Vorteil vom Deuter ist, daß man den vollgepackt hinstellen kann, ohne das der ganze Rucksack umfliegt! (leider beim Vaude nicht so!!)

Trotzdem 1:0 für den Vaude!!


----------



## zappelmaxx (2. Juni 2009)

Lurchi81 schrieb:


> und wie alltagstauglich ist der neue Vaude Alpencross?
> Kann man den auch für Wandern, Beruf usw. verwenden?
> 
> ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung, Vaude oder Deuter ...das ist nicht einfach !!!!



Hi,
habe den Vaude AC 30+5 dieses Frühjahr im Vinschgau im Einsatz gehabt. Tagestouren, Einkaufsbummel, Wandertouren, etc hat er nicht nur klaglos überstanden, sondern seinem Träger (mir) Freude gemacht. Von mir eine klare Empfehlung! 

MfG

Marco


----------



## Lurchi81 (2. Juni 2009)

Was mich vom Vaude Alpencross etwas abschreckt ist die gekrümmte Plastikplatte.

ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass das beim Wandern auch bequem sein soll ... bzw. dass er auch für den Alltag tauglich ist.

deswegen tendier ich momentan fast eher zum Vaude Bike Alpin.

oder sind meine Sorgen wirklich unangebracht?


ich möchte den Rucksack, wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben, nicht nur fürs Biken benutzen sondern er soll ein treuer Begleiter von mir werden


----------



## Lurchi81 (2. Juni 2009)

@anda und zappelmax
ich hab mir den alpencross schon mal in einem Geschäft angesehen und habe ihn mit dem Bike Álpin verglichen.

und ich glaube die Träger des Alpencross waren schmäler und dünner als die des Bike alpin. oder hat mich das getäuscht??


----------



## zappelmaxx (2. Juni 2009)

Lurchi81 schrieb:


> @anda und zappelmax
> ich hab mir den alpencross schon mal in einem Geschäft angesehen und habe ihn mit dem Bike Álpin verglichen.
> 
> und ich glaube die Träger des Alpencross waren schmäler und dünner als die des Bike alpin. oder hat mich das getäuscht??



sorry, aber da muss ich gerade mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeit passen. Aber stimmt schon, es existieren insbesondere im Bergsportbereich deutlich breitere und dicker gepolsterte Träger. Auf der anderen Seite trägt man das Hauptgewicht ja eh über die Hüfte und gerade nicht über die Träger (man möge mich korrigieren, falls ich mich da irre!)

MfG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (2. Juni 2009)

zappelmaxx schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite trägt man das Hauptgewicht ja eh über die Hüfte und gerade nicht über die Träger (man möge mich korrigieren, falls ich mich da irre!)
> 
> MfG
> Marco



Ich persönlich finde es beim Biken unbequem, wenn der Beckengurt zu stramm sitzt. Beim Wandern vor allem mit wirklich schwwerem Mehrtagesgepäck und Kletterzeug ist das bei mir auch anders. Außerdem liegt man doch recht gebeugt am Rad.
Uli


----------



## Lurchi81 (3. Juni 2009)

ok, das mit den Trägern muss ich sehen wenn ich ihn mal mit Gewicht aufsetze.


ist der Alpencross trotz seiner Plastikplatte alltagstauglich?
...oder sollte ich da eher zum Bike Alpin greifen?


----------



## anda (4. Juni 2009)

Ich sag nur: probetragen mit vollgepackten Rucksack!
einfach das ganze Zeugs mit ins Geschäft nehmen un den Rucksack dort packen und probetragen!


----------



## Lurchi81 (4. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir heute den Bike alpin geholt und werde ihn am WE mal probetragen.

Von der Fächereinteilung gefällt er mir besser als der Deuter, der Stoff ist aber labbriger als von Deuter.

was mir nicht so gefällt ist dass der Rucksack so rumfleddert wenn er leer ist. Auch wenn cih die Spanngurte stramm ziehe hängt unten der Sack total weg.
da macht der Deuter eiine bessere Figur finde ich.



Welcher Rucksack ist denn eigentlich von der Belüftung bessser?
Deuter oder Vaude?


----------



## Salwador (11. Februar 2013)

ok


----------

